# Holiday care of deflasked seedlings



## leeaun (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi there, 

I have some deflasked roths and sanderianum seedlings which I have grown on as a clump (I have not separated the plants on removal from the flask) in one community pot and they have been growing for 3 months now. I will be going away on vacation for about a week and was wondering if anyone has any tips on how to tide seedlings over over the course of a week? I was thinking of watering them very well on the day I leave and then putting them in some enclosed chamber with a layer of gravel with water on the bottom to increase humidity and I would put a few drops of Physan in the water to keep bugs at bay. I will also keep the plants in a cool part of the house where they do not get a lot of light. Is this feasible and does anyone have any other tricks that they use when they are on vacation? 

I have potted NBS roths and they do pretty well if I water them very well the day I leave but am not very sure how to handle deflasked seedlings? 

The thought of plants drying out has made me resist buying kovachii flasks as I heard they like to be moist all the time? Has anyone had any experience of keeping their deflasked kovachii seedlings alive for a week at a time? 

Thanks for your forthcoming input!


----------



## gonewild (Oct 29, 2016)

How often have you been watering the plants? 

Do not put them in a closed chamber without ventilation.


----------



## leeaun (Oct 29, 2016)

I normally water the plant every 3 to 4 days but they are exposed to full light. The chamber I am referring to has ventilation holes but it increases the humidity in the chamber.


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2016)

Just water them well in their current environment before you leave and water them when you get back. They will be fine.


----------



## leeaun (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi thanks for the advice. How about the kovachii seedlings - have you tried them and left them on their own for a week before when you are on holidays?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2016)

After you water your plants well, do put them in a cooler (not cold) spot. They should all be fine.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 29, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> After you water your plants well, do put them in a cooler (not cold) spot. They should all be fine.



and a bit darker


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 30, 2016)

One week is alright. As others have said, water them all good before leaving and after returning.

I give mine good soak. If you are worried about little seedlings too much, then leave them at a friend's and ask them to mist or water once while you're gone.

I used to go away for a long time for vacation, but I can't go away for longer than 10 days now. what a life! lol


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 30, 2016)

get a 'house-sitter' to drop by and mist them.


----------



## leeaun (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi All, 

thanks for the advice. I think during that time I am away I will be keeping the compots in a plant propagator box with no heating but with their vents open on the top of the cover after a thorough watering. 

With regards to kovachii deflasked seedlings, will this also work?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 30, 2016)

I would be concerned about the potential rot setting in. 
Even with ventilation holes, enclosing really reduce air movement.
I don't like people visit and mess with my plants, so I drop off in-bud plants and very small ones at a friend's when I go away for long. 

I think for you, one week won't hurt them much.
Just water them good ( soak for a few minutes) before leaving and especially after returning. 
Keep the plants away from strong light. 
If you use fan, I would turn it off to reduce over drying. 
Unless you have hundreds of plants close together, no fan doesn't hurt at all. 

Good luck and don't worry. Your seedlings will be fine.


----------



## leeaun (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! Will keep that in mind!


----------

